# Welcome to our newest moderator!



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Would just like to welcome our newest moderator Cafe moderator, Layjo. Layjo will be moderating the Culinary Students forum.

Welcome, and thanks for being a moderator!

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Thank you Nicko, for making me, as well as many others wellcome to the Cheftalk forums. I hope to be more active and helpful on the Culinary Students Forum. I like the idea of being able to converse issues and get different opinions from cooks, chefs, and home cooks from all around this great Earth we live on.

------------------
Another Day, Another Battle.
Don't Ride A Boat Without A Paddle.
If The Water Is Not Too Deep, 
Take A Little Swim But Don't Fall Asleep!

[This message has been edited by layjo (edited September 02, 2000).]


----------

